# Nintendo Girls Club



## Bowie (Feb 17, 2014)

Nintendo UK has just launched Nintendo Girls Club, which in my own personal opinion is an aboslute outrage to the gaming community. Nintendo Girls Club is a new YouTube channel launched by Nintendo UK in an apparent attempt to promote games developed for girls. Animal Crossing: New Leaf is just one of many games used as an example of what is considered to be for girls. Many people, including myself, have described Nintendo Girls Club as being hypocritical and almost obviously sexist. Until I see a Call of Duty game be promoted on the channel, I shall most definitely not be in support of it.


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

So, I'm not allowed to like certain games because I'm female? Stereotypical, much? This is so stupid. Excuse you, Nintendo.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 17, 2014)

That's ridiculous lol.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Ahahahahahha! Thats so funny! Nintendo are nincompoops!


----------



## Taycat (Feb 17, 2014)

Okay, I guess I'm a dude because I like FPS games.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 17, 2014)

Hahahaha oh man.. Oh well kind of funny if you think about it


----------



## Taycat (Feb 17, 2014)

The funniest part is that they're showing trailers for games that are ALREADY OUT.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't support this club, either.
I cringed while watching this trailer because frankly, this Girl's Club is an embarrassment.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh nintendo... you so duumb.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 17, 2014)

Can I still like Animal Crossing, though? I'm a boy. Hope this doesn't mean I'll have to start playing First Person Shooters.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 17, 2014)

So I heard that they plan to VC DS games...and now this.

NOA needs to get their act together.


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2014)

I think it's just Nintendo in general   XD


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

Did you people even look at the games on their channel? Luigi's Mansion 2? Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask? It's not just the typical games you expect girls to play.

Besides, what's so bad about them promoting games that they think girls would like? Animal Crossing IS a game that is played by more females. http://www.animalcrossingnewleaf.co.uk/2013/05/animal-crossing-new-leaf-demographics.html

Just because they don't advertise the games you like doesn't mean they will in the future.

I think you all are looking way too far into this than you should. I'm pretty sure that it's just something to entertain the people who are into these types of games.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Did you people even look at the games on their channel? Luigi's Mansion 2? Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask? It's not just the typical games you expect girls to play.
> 
> Besides, what's so bad about them promoting games that they think girls would like? Animal Crossing IS a game that is played by more females. http://www.animalcrossingnewleaf.co.uk/2013/05/animal-crossing-new-leaf-demographics.html
> 
> ...



Yes, but why group it as just being "girls" who like these games? Why couldn't it have just been called something else instead? Oh yes, because all girls are going to adore Luigi's Mansion 2, Professor Layton, etc etc. Some girls DO like those games, yes, some girls don't, some don't even like games at all. It's ridiculous what they're doing. Why can't someone just be able to play a game and enjoy it without all of the sexism in between? If a girl wants to play an FPS, she should be allowed to and be able to enjoy it without being called a fake gamer girl (which is just ridiculous in itself), and if a boy enjoys these "girly" games (which aren't even "girly" at all considering I'd say loads of Nintendo games appeal to both genders and all age groups), then he should be allowed to. No girl club. No boy club. Nothing.


----------



## reyy (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh god..
Nintendo, I understand girl's club
but please don't use that stupid blonde girl in your videos ever again, she laughs like a bag of cats being beaten against the wall


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 18, 2014)

*sigh* Guys most gamers are GUYS, They are just suggesting  game titles..And the ones that would be most applying to girls. Yes of course it's not all true... But it's more of a marketing thing if you think about it, really. So they can sell more 2ds's 3d's wii U's. So you gotta be thinking like that,


----------



## chillv (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw a few Wii U games in the channel trailer. I think this exists because Nintendo is basically desperate for Wii U sales and they are willing to get it any way they can. I really do support this, it doesn't seem sexist. They are just trying to promote titles that they think will suit a female audience, and they do look like titles that will. They aren't trying to convey that they are girls games, but games the average girl would enjoy.

On a side note, COD isn't something I think the average girl would enjoy, unless they are a bit rough (they aren't that girly, but aren't a tom boy either) or a tom boy. I have a sister and she plays COD with her boyfriend, but I believe it is only because it is her boyfreind and then again, she is a bit rough.

Also, I know a few girls in my school who have consoles, and guess what they are? Nintendo 3DSs! Guess what they play on them? Gentle, but action/strategy based stuff like platformers and such. Guess what most of the boys I know play? Stuff like COD and Assassins Creed.

In addition, I notice that a lot of girls play tablet games because of their simplicity and pick up and play style. Nintendo makes a lot of games like that whereas the other two don't (except for PC). If they play their cards right, they might even be able to pull in a whole new audience. I hope they bring this to USA.

I'm not saying that all of one gender has the same preference with video games since we all are different and our own people, but you can't say that gender can't influence a person's personal preference, especially with video games.

Also, I would love a boys club, just so people would stop complaining about the girl's club. In addition, I'm curious of what it could be. Infact.....


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *sigh* Guys most gamers are GUYS, They are just suggesting  game titles..And the ones that would be most applying to girls. Yes of course it's not all true... But it's more of a marketing thing if you think about it, really. So they can sell more 2ds's 3d's wii U's. So you gotta be thinking like that,



Thank you! At least someone gets what I'm saying.


----------



## chillv (Feb 19, 2014)

I think I might go at it myself! Note, this is only a parody of how people are viewing the girls club.

Hello everyone, this is ChillV from the Nintendo Boys Club here to present you with Wii Fit U. This game is like no other workout you will ever do. With Wii Fit U, you can finally get that dream body so you can impress the ladies! Tone several muscles in your body with the Strength Training acitivities so you can show off how much of a strong, burly man you are. If you keep at it, you will even become a buff hunk. Improve your posture with yoga so your not on nerdy hunchback on your date. With the balance games, you will learn how to not be a nerdy cluts when you are trying to make your move with your dream girl. It may even help you when your on the sports field for the big game. With aerobics, your stamina and action response will improve like crazy, which will in turn help for when you are trying to wow the ladies on the sports field. It will even burn off that unwanted fat. With the dance games, you will get an idea of what you will need to do to wow everyone on the dance floor! Also, the fit meter helps when tracking activity outside of the game.

And with other features such as Body Test, Body Breakdown, Personal Trainer, Built In Routines, My Routines and other difficulties, you will be able to find exactly what you need to improve on to become that man that every woman wants! In addition, you can do your workouts off-screen on the gamepad or even just listen to the wii remote for some activities. This means you can watch the big football game while you are doing your lunges and pushups!

Even if you are a couch potato who watches TV and plays video games all day as your pastime. This will turn you into fit man in just days!

So what are you waiting for? Buy Wii Fit U today


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't see the point of it. Unless they make a Nintendo boys club.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh dear.  I really had hoped we had moved past the whole "girls play with dolls, boys play with guns" rubbish that I grew up with.  It doesn't matter what games Nintendo promotes on this Girls Club channel, the fact that there is a separate Girls Club at all is sexist.  Because as soon as you start to segregate like this you end up with Nintendo UK as a whole = boys, Girls Club = girls.  And then boys who play games specifically marketed as "for girls" face peer pressure, and girls who might want to play games not marketed as for girls either don't find out about them at all or also face peer pressure.  For me, Girls Club = back of the bus, or separate water fountain (for anyone out there who either remembers or has been taught about racial segregation).

And why should "gentler" games be marketed for girls?  One of hubby's favourite recent games was Attack of the Friday Monsters, which is extremely gentle.  He loves AC:NL to bits and still plays every day.  He's just finished Bravely Default.  And he also loves GTA, Need for Speed, MGS, House of the Dead, Zelda...  Of course, hubby is 43 and doesn't give a stuff about peer pressure anymore, but I can't see your average 13 year old boy wanting to be seen to play a game that's been marketed as "for girls".  Nintendo have really shot themselves in the foot with this imo.

We don't need a Girls Club.  We don't want a Girls Club.  What we want is a company that produces a wide variety of games covering many different subjects and markets them without prejudice.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Feb 19, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *sigh* Guys most gamers are GUYS,



No, they're not.  In this house, the gender split is exactly 50/50.  Outside my immediate family (and also going by the Streetpasses I get) the split may be closer to 60/40 boys/girls, but still nowhere near "most gamers are guys". I would guess that a much higher percentage of XBox/Playstation owners are male than female, but in my own experience the gender split for Nintendo players is now roughly even, certainly much more so than when I first started playing Pokemon in the 90s.  Gamers as a whole are more evenly split gender-wise, and on average much older, than when I started playing video games in the 80s.  Back then I was an odd duck because I was a gamer and a girl - but not anymore.


----------



## chillv (Feb 19, 2014)

You can't possibly be comparing this to the segregation of black people back in history since they are completely different.

Also, you can't deny that it is common to see a lot of dudes who play games than girls. Most of the time, when I find a girl who plays video games, they are usually just a casual.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Feb 20, 2014)

No, I'm not comparing.  It was an illustration of segregation out of prejudice, which is what this also is.  If you're gonna have a Girls Club, let's also have a Games for Gays Club or a special area for people of colour (a phrase I hate, incidentally, cos as far as I'm concerned everyone on the planet is a shade of brown).  Neither of those would be at all appropriate, would they?  What this Girls Club does is have one little area aimed at girls, while the rest is de facto aimed at boys. Like golf clubs that only allow women to play on Thursday afternoons and still call themselves "open to all".

It is prejudiced to segregate based on gender, age, colour, sexuality, religion or age (or indeed anything else).  Having a demographic in mind when designing or marketing a product is fine, but when you start marketing something as specifically for one group of people you are excluding all the other groups, which is prejudicial.

I'm female.  I'm perfectly capable of looking for and buying games that appeal to me personally.  I don't need Nintendo to tell me what games I might like based on the fact that I'm female.  If they want to market their more casual games to a casual gamer demographic they could call their Girls Club "Casual Club" instead - that would be more accurate and less prejudiced.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 20, 2014)

I really can't see the point in this. If anything, Nintendo have just lost sales by doing this, as now boys won't want to play these 'girl' games due to peer pressure, and it it unlikely to attract many more girl gamers than thkse who already play games. These aren't even necessarily girly games, they are just casual games. Girls have free choice of what games they want to play just like boys do, what is to stop us from wanting to play something like COD? This Girls Club is telling us which games the girls should be playing, which is utter nonsense.


----------



## unravel (Feb 20, 2014)

Lol most of you guys didn't observe that it is rare to see girls playing video games (well they only play in tablets and shiz). That channel is just recommend games for girls since not all girls are updated with games and plus girls are more into casual gaming than fighting and etc. Have you see girls playing counter-strike, dota or other games like FPS and shiz? Well obviously it is rare to see girls playing those kind of games.

I'm a gamer and I do observe things majority players are guys jeez. Did Nintendo say that they didn't allow girls to play CoD or whatever kind of games? Well no, we all have choices. There is nothing wrong with that actually

Hey! we all have personal opinions YOLO!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a series of videos advertising games, not the end of the world.

If you want to play a game, play it.

Don't let that annoying woman on the video tell you that you can't.


----------



## nekosync (Feb 20, 2014)

They should just make a "Nintendo Newcomers' Club" where they suggest games that'd be good for people who are just starting out with Nintendo.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Feb 20, 2014)

Interesting, isn't it, that most of the people offended (even if only slightly) by this or at the very least see it as patronising or pointless are female, while most of the people who see nothing wrong with it are male.  Check your privilege, guys.

Oh yeah, and btw, it's a total fallacy that most gamers are guys.  This report from the Entertainment Software Association says 45% of all game players, and 46% of the most frequent purchasers of games, are female.

Edited yet again to add:  If you don't know what male (straight, able, etc etc) privilege is, read this.


----------



## Radagast (Feb 22, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *sigh* Guys most gamers are GUYS, They are just suggesting  game titles..And the ones that would be most applying to girls. Yes of course it's not all true... But it's more of a marketing thing if you think about it, really. So they can sell more 2ds's 3d's wii U's. So you gotta be thinking like that,





ITookYourWaffles said:


> Lol most of you guys didn't observe that it is rare to see girls playing video games (well they only play in tablets and shiz). That channel is just recommend games for girls since not all girls are updated with games and plus girls are more into casual gaming than fighting and etc. Have you see girls playing counter-strike, dota or other games like FPS and shiz? Well obviously it is rare to see girls playing those kind of games.


"I almost only see guys playing video games, therefore it's ok to have horribly sexist marketing"



chillv said:


> On a side note, COD isn't something I think the average girl would enjoy, unless they are a bit rough (they aren't that girly, but aren't a tom boy either) or a tom boy.


This is exactly the kind of attitude that we should be fighting against!



TheCreeperHugz said:


> If anything, Nintendo have just lost sales by doing this, as now boys won't want to play these 'girl' games due to peer pressure, and it it unlikely to attract many more girl gamers than thkse who already play games.


Good point, this really isn't helping anything...


----------



## Sasabonsam (Feb 22, 2014)

Gender segregation is a big problem in the toy industry as a whole and it sucks to see nintendo adding to the crap.

I understand that advertising a single tech-based toy to girls might be tough, considering that the vast majority of tech-based toys (robots, trucks, etc) are marketed almost exclusively towards boys and it's a lot harder to draw in the audience who's routinely told that those kinds of things aren't for them. This girl's club _might_ help a little in the short term but without an overhaul in sexist toy advertising across the board, they aren't going to see any significant increase in numbers. 

To the boys (it's always the boys) in the thread: The reason you don't see many girls and women playing stuff like CoD is because many of them go to lengths to hide their identities. Women who play games, especially 'hardcore' games, are disproportionally targeted for some pretty vicious harassment. A big part of why most anyone gets into games is to play with other people and it's much less satisfying to play with other people when they irrationally hate you.


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 22, 2014)

Girls make up about half of gamers so I don't see why they need to make special clubs.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 22, 2014)

/me is scared to post this, but...

All Nintendo is doing is trying to get more girls to play video games.
At least, that's how I understand it.

If I were to take a public opinion poll, not just on TBT, but, say, my school, or, heck, the state of Michigan, then I know that the results would most likely come back as a higher percentage of the boy population playing video games, over a population of girls playing video games.
I'm not trying to be a sexist pig here, just stating what I personally think the truth is.

As I see it, they are just trying to get more girls into video gaming, so that they can relate more, I don't know.

Plz don't kill me for doing this...


----------



## Sasabonsam (Feb 22, 2014)

The problem isn't that they're trying to bring more girls into gaming. The problem is that they're doing it in a way that may encourage the idea of certain games being for girls while the rest are normal. 

"Things for girls" tends to be defined as its own genre/type, usually based on stereotypes, and it implicitly defines all the many varied things outside of that type as "Things _not_ for girls".


----------



## radical6 (Feb 22, 2014)

dont get why people are saying most gamers are guys if girls make up a lot of the gaming population. dont have the source with me rn but i remember seeing quite a few surveys on it and girls were up there at around 48%. 

the reason why you dont see girls playing like sasa said is that if they do say theyre a girl they will get hate or some unwelcoming comments. or girls are just turned away from these games - if i was a girl i would feel pretty unwelcomed to gaming if games have women as useless props for boobs and eyecandy. 

really tho this club is useless and i dont understand the point of it.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Sasabonsam said:


> Gender segregation is a big problem in the toy industry as a whole and it sucks to see nintendo adding to the crap.



Oh yes! Because it is totally okay to see boys playing with barbie, bratz and monster high dolls and writing in a pink journal.

There is stuff that is just not for boys and the things mentioned and many MANY other things are not for boys



Spoiler: Ahem!



Perfume
Dresses
Skirts
Lipstick
Mascera
Blush
Eyeshadow
Rouge
Nail polish
Hair flowers
Head bow ties
High heels
Pink (athough there are shades of pink that boys can wear, most shades aren't for boys)
Swaying hips side to side while walking (you know what I am talking about)
Fake eyelashes
Many many hairstyles including pig tail braids, fish tail braids, pony tails
etc. etc. etc...


----------



## Sasabonsam (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:
			
		

> Oh yes! Because it is totally okay to see boys playing with barbie, bratz and monster high dolls and writing in a pink journal.



Yes, it is. That some people think it's some crime against nature for boys to play with toys perceived as girly is extremely sexist. It's based on the view that to be a girl or to be like a girl is somehow awful. Toy segregation also means that little kids will bully or exclude others when they see they aren't acting 'normal'. The whole situation is crappy, and I'm pointing a finger at the toy industry for its share in the problem (hint: it isn't the index finger).

Your extra list is a good example of the girly genre. It's a long list, but all of it is appearance based, insinuating that being a girl is all about looking pretty. One of the most damaging stereotypes about women. 

P.s. boys look gorgeous in mascara.


----------



## shananza (Feb 23, 2014)

It's sad in a way... Women have been fighting to be equal outside of the gaming world, doing something like this doesn't help at all... Think about it, saying that certain games are for certain genders is silly, because guys like Animal crossing too (an example which has been used). They're saying that guys games are combat games with strategy and fighting, but girls can only either look after puppies (Nintendogs), water plants (ACNL), dress up (Style Boutique) and cook(cooking mama)... Then again gaming segregation has gone on way before this, such as Mrs. Pac Man and sexualising games intended for guys, such as Tomb Raider where they changed her design so that she has huge boobs. Maybe they'll rethink it through, but I highly doubt it. It's an extra channel, the more channels, the more money goes into their pockets. ._.
Man... I said all of that, and i'm not even a feminist 0.0


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Oh yes! Because it is totally okay to see boys playing with barbie, bratz and monster high dolls and writing in a pink journal.
> 
> There is stuff that is just not for boys and the things mentioned and many MANY other things are not for boys
> 
> ...



Please stop talking.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Sasabonsam said:


> Yes, it is. That some people think it's some crime against nature for boys to play with toys perceived as girly is extremely sexist. It's based on the view that to be a girl or to be like a girl is somehow awful. Toy segregation also means that little kids will bully or exclude others when they see they aren't acting 'normal'. The whole situation is crappy, and I'm pointing a finger at the toy industry for its share in the problem (hint: it isn't the index finger).
> 
> Your extra list is a good example of the girly genre. It's a long list, but all of it is appearance based, insinuating that being a girl is all about looking pretty. One of the most damaging stereotypes about women.
> 
> P.s. boys look gorgeous in mascara.




What I mean is that some stuff is not for males. I already know that not all women use make up and women are not all about looking pretty.

There is stuff that is not for women either



Spoiler: Ahem



Walking around with your shirt off (even if you are flat chested, it is wrong)
Cologne...



That's about it, women are capable of basically doing almost anything a male can do except *insert things here that has to do with the male side of the reproduction system*. But for men, it is vice versa. Men pretty much can't do many things that women do.

Also, I do not think it looks right for a boy to be playing with barbie dolls and such. However, it do think it does look alright to see a girl playing with something like G.I. Joe, Cars, and Trucks. That's just how I've been taught and how I've known everything growing up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Please stop talking.



Why?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



shananza said:


> It's sad in a way... Women have been fighting to be equal outside of the gaming world, doing something like this doesn't help at all... Think about it, saying that certain games are for certain genders is silly, because guys like Animal crossing too (an example which has been used). They're saying that guys games are combat games with strategy and fighting, but girls can only either look after puppies (Nintendogs), water plants (ACNL), dress up (Style Boutique) and cook(cooking mama)... Then again gaming segregation has gone on way before this, such as Mrs. Pac Man and sexualising games intended for guys, such as Tomb Raider where they changed her design so that she has huge boobs. Maybe they'll rethink it through, but I highly doubt it. It's an extra channel, the more channels, the more money goes into their pockets. ._.
> Man... I said all of that, and i'm not even a feminist 0.0



You should see the women in DDR.

Well, Cooking Mama's target audience is actually boys and girls, same goes for Nintendogs and Animal Crossing New Leaf. However, Babysitting Mama and Style Savy Trendsetters (New Style Boutique) was geared towards a female audience, but with Style Savy Trendsetters, Reggie said that dudes may find it as a "guilty pleasure".

Also, you shouldn't assume that because a game is being marketed towards a female audience automatically means that boys will think it is a girls game. Boys have a certain way of justifying that other than ads.

They usually use this tactic (rules) to find if a game is a girls game

It is a girls game if it features at least two of the following:

1. Has a pink or girly background cover
2. Has a presumably pretty girl on the box
3. If the game has something to do with something girly such as makeup or babysitting.

I used to use this tactic when I was little.



Also, the thing that women fought for outside of gaming was for equal rights such as voting and equal pay. It wasn't like voting was advertised as something only men could do and they were at least able to do it. They weren't able to vote at all.

That's my main point as to why you can't compare the two. Just because they are advertising something to a certain gender does not mean the opposite gender does not have a right to play it. With segregation, you don't have the right to do something at all.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> That's about it, women are capable of basically doing almost anything a male can do except *insert things here that has to do with the male side of the reproduction system*. But for men, it is vice versa. Men pretty much can't do many things that women do.


Wow, that's pretty transphobic, you know there are males who don't have a penis and females that do? 

Anyway, this kind of marketing is very dated. I watched some of the videos and it reminds me of my days as a child in the playground, boy's not wanting to play 'house' as it is a girls game and girls not allowed to play soldiers because they are girls. I can really only see this marketing working with young girls (preteens) but I think it is on the wrong platform for them to access and it would push away a young male audience...


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Wow, that's pretty transphobic, you know there are males who don't have a penis and females that do?




Yes, but those people aren't actually boys and those aren't actually girls. They are the opposite, they just look that way. That is a birth defect where a person has the makeup of a certain gender, but their privates are of the opposite gender making them that gender.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Anyway, this kind of marketing is very dated. I watched some of the videos and it reminds me of my days as a child in the playground, boy's not wanting to play 'house' as it is a girls game and girls not allowed to play soldiers because they are girls. I can really only see this marketing working with young girls (preteens) but I think it is on the wrong platform for them to access and it would push away a young male audience...



Well, it doesn't look dated to me mostly because marketing like this has been around pretty much forever since dolls were introduced and action figures were introduced.

Also, I don't remember those days mostly because I was never part of those days growing up. And you don't say? I see dudes with 3DSs all the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dizzi Paradise said:


> I can't see your average 13 year old boy wanting to be seen to play a game that's been marketed as "for girls".



*starts whistling*


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Yes, but those people aren't actually boys and those aren't actually girls. They are the opposite, they just look that way. That is a birth defect where a person has the makeup of a certain gender, but their privates are of the opposite gender making them that gender.


youre disgusting OH MY GOD??! youre a huge transphobe. please shut up. seriously shut up. no one wants your transphobic opinion. being trans isnt a birth defect!!' what the hell??? 

stop enforcing gender roles on children. please stop. this girls club is terrible.

boys are laughed at for playing with girl toys. but if girls play with toys meant for boys its okay?? because being feminine is shameful right? smh. these toys that are about shopping and motherhood sends a message to girls that basically says "this is what girls are meant to do"

like look at the lego toys. 
legos for boys: action! batman! building cities! saving the day! 

legos for girls: shopping. going to the salon.


----------



## Radagast (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> That's just how I've been taught and how I've known everything growing up.


We are asking you to challenge those notions and think critically about them.



chillv said:


> birth defect


Dude come on


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

If games are rated E  for _everyone_, then why can't everything else be like that?


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Because nintendo like to be extra...its like how you can get banned for putting your friendcode on miiverse ._.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

Off topic...but SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE CAT RETURNS. <3

I really don't see the problem with posting friendcodes on miiverse. How else can you communicate with the other people Oo They're probably doing their best to stop miiverse from becoming like swapnote


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

EEEEEEHHHHH INR?????? XD

eh'hem anyways yh inr? Stupid turds.i dont get why they cant set parental controls on it or something...
Considering parents were the ones complaining about swapnote why not set controls to stop kids communicating
with strangers?


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> youre disgusting OH MY GOD??! youre a huge transphobe. please shut up. seriously shut up. no one wants your transphobic opinion. being trans isnt a birth defect!!' what the hell???
> 
> stop enforcing gender roles on children. please stop. this girls club is terrible.
> 
> ...



The words marked in red pretty much sums up what came to my mind after reading this

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radagast said:


> We are asking you to challenge those notions and think critically about them.



I have already and I still stand by what I just said. 



Radagast said:


> Dude come on



It is though 

And with that being said, you guys are in for a suprise on this thread this evening.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> The words marked in red pretty much sums up what came to my mind after reading this
> 
> I have already and I still stand by what I just said.
> And with that being said, you guys are in for a suprise on this thread this evening.



youre trash lmao. being trans isnt a birth defect. please give me your sources. i want to see them. youre transphobic trash. 

you haven't thought about it at all if you still standby your disgusting views


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> birth defect



You sicken me.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> youre trash lmao. being trans isnt a birth defect. please give me your sources. i want to see them. youre transphobic trash.
> 
> you haven't thought about it at all if you still standby your disgusting views



Source: My family

So basically if I don't change and agree with you, that means I haven't thought about it.

With that logic, if I said no to something. Someone told me to think about it. Later, I still say no, that means I didn't really think about it because I did say yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> You sicken me.



Really?!


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly o.e


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Source: My family
> 
> So basically if I don't change and agree with you, that means I haven't thought about it.
> 
> With that logic, if I said no to something. Someone told me to think about it. Later, I still say no, that means I didn't really think about it because I did say yes.



your family is transphobic trash and so are you and dont count as a source
literally its nice to know you think of me and other trans people as birth defects lmao

no. you didnt think about it. because if you did you would realize how the toy industry is divided and how it enforces gender roles. the club is terrible. if they wanted to make girls feel more invited to gaming this was not the right approach. im ashamed of nintendo.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Really?!



Well, what do you expect me to say? Claiming transgender to be a birth defect is sickeningly ridiculous!


----------



## Sasabonsam (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv, your view of the topic is so, so superficial. You've outright admitted that you think the way you do because you were told to think that way as a (smaller) child. I hope one day when you're a bit older you'll learn to how to ask questions about yourself and the world, and be able to consider why things are, how they got that way, and how they could be. And to do so with a sense of empathy for other human beings. Because otherwise you're always gonna be the programmable robot you are now. Good luck.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> your family is transphobic trash and so are you and dont count as a source
> literally its nice to know you think of me and other trans people as birth defects lmao
> 
> no. you didnt think about it. because if you did you would realize how the toy industry is divided and how it enforces gender roles. the club is terrible. if they wanted to make girls feel more invited to gaming this was not the right approach. im ashamed of nintendo.



I would take this seriously if you say everything WITHOUT a bunch of grammatical errors that even non-native english speakers don't make.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sasabonsam said:


> chillv, you're view of the topic is so, so superficial. You've outright admitted that you think the way you do because you were told to think that way as a (smaller) child. I hope one day when you're a bit older you'll learn to how to ask questions about yourself and the world, and be able to consider why things are, how they got that way, and how they could be. And to do so with a sense of empathy for other human beings. Because otherwise you're always gonna be the programmable robot you are now. Good luck.



Care meter= 0%

You know, im finding this to be rather enjoyable while sitting in my bed, eating fried chicken wings


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> your family is transphobic trash and so are you and dont count as a source
> literally its nice to know you think of me and other trans people as birth defects lmao
> 
> no. you didnt think about it. because if you did you would realize how the toy industry is divided and how it enforces gender roles. the club is terrible. if they wanted to make girls feel more invited to gaming this was not the right approach. im ashamed of nintendo.



This wasn't Nintendo of Japan's doing. It was Nintendo of Europe?

And come on, can we please stop arguing. This person is clearly wrong, so we should just ignore him/her and move on.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> I would take this seriously if you say everything WITHOUT a bunch of grammatical errors that even non-native english speakers don't make.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


all i hear is "i ran out of arguments and i cant prove myself so im going to diss your grammar because im a crybaby"

would it even matter if i typed with grammar because someone gave you a response and you didnt care 



TheZeldaGirl said:


> This wasn't Nintendo of Japan's doing. It was Nintendo of Europe?


oh yeah. still kinda upset about it. theyre still nintendo though?

w/e man i gotta do my hw but i think everyone agrees what you're gross and that this club sucks


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Ahahha wow. Like stop now please...Everyone is entitled to thier own opinions...even if they are
stupid and sikening.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> all i hear is "i ran out of arguments and i cant prove myself so im going to diss your grammar because im a crybaby"
> 
> would it even matter if i typed with grammar because someone gave you a response and you didnt care
> 
> ...



No, they're just the translators of the games/announcers of the games.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> all i hear is "i ran out of arguments and i cant prove myself so im going to diss your grammar because im a crybaby"
> 
> would it even matter if i typed with grammar because someone gave you a response and you didnt care
> 
> ...


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Thiers a tightrope that your walking on right now and we're gonna cut it. ^


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> No, they're just the translators of the games/announcers of the games.



ahh okay!! but wouldnt it still have to be approved by nintendo?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ahh okay!! but wouldnt it still have to be approved by nintendo?



They're the European branch of Nintendo..I'm sure they are.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> They're the European branch of Nintendo..I'm sure they are.


well i mean the main HQ and stuff which is nintendo of japan. you know the top dogs. wouldnt it have to run by them first?
unless im reading your reply wrong?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> well i mean the main HQ and stuff which is nintendo of japan. you know the top dogs. wouldnt it have to run by them first?
> unless im reading your reply wrong?



I think we're getting confused and off-topic.
The topic of how homophobia was wrong was more interesting. ^_^


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Ahahha wow. Like stop now please...Everyone is entitled to thier own opinions...even if they are
> stupid and sikening.



What did you say? *jumps and puts in headlock*


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 23, 2014)

Transsexuality can be defined as a birth defect. There are many medical sources that agree with this. Look up Gender Dysphoria - it's classified as a medical disorder. It's a birth defect as it is an inconsistency between your physical genetic gender assigned at birth, and the gender role your brain is programmed with.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> What did you say? *jumps and puts in headlock*



What exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> I think we're getting confused and off-topic.
> The topic of how homophobia was wrong was more interesting. ^_^



i think the nintendo topic has to do something with the thread because...its nintendo..? i dont see how they would let this club pass because theres no point to it and is pretty useless.

homophobia? when were we arguing about homophobia/?? we were talking about transphobia but ok



KarlaKGB said:


> Transsexuality can be defined as a birth defect. There are many medical sources that agree with this. Look up Gender Dysphoria - it's classified as a medical disorder. It's a birth defect as it is an inconsistency between your physical genetic gender assigned at birth, and the gender role your brain is programmed with.



trans people can have dysphoria. but being trans isnt a birth defect???
i have dysphoria. thats the medical disorder. but being trans isnt.
not all trans people have dysphoria


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 23, 2014)

Uh, how the hell did this thread go from if girls club is a good thing to arguing about wether or not being trans is a 'birth defect'?


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> What did you say? *jumps and puts in headlock*




How about no.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Thiers a tightrope that your walking on right now and we're gonna cut it. ^



Actually, I am walking something similar to the Great Wall of China. Good luck knocking that down because it is also many hard materials.

Anyway, I have no problem with this club and think it is a great idea. You are no premitted to throw stones at me.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

You're right, trans is a choice, and I'm sure the people who make the choice are happy about it and shouldn't be judged because of it, seeing as I almost decided to do it myself, but figured my personality defined me, not my gender. 

Do you need to say anything else Chillv or are we done here?


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Now*
And fine. If you have nothing nice to say, keep it to your damn self.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Bowie said:


> What exactly are you trying to say?



Nothing really, just trying to have some fun because right now, this really getting enjoyable, whether we're on or off topic.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Animal Crossing is no more "for girls" as Call of Duty is "for guys". Why do people just make general generalizations like that? I'm pretty sure there are a lot of girls who like Call of Duty, just like there are quite a few guys who like Animal Crossing. I hope this club gets completely cancelled.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 23, 2014)

isn't this club kinda sexist? idk,i might be wrong


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 23, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> isn't this club kinda sexist? idk,i might be wrong



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> isn't this club kinda sexist? idk,i might be wrong



Kinda? It IS.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Im pretty sure a majority of games girls play aint even typical girl games. I mean I love tekken, street fighter, cod etc. 
Nintendo need to realise that.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> Do you need to say anything else Chillv or are we done here?



Hmm... maybe...



Spoiler












@Nkosazana 

You are a girl? I couldn't tell by your avatar and language. I thought you were a dude.

Okay, I'm done. Back on topic!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Hmm... maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Are you honestly so determined to force yourself upon people that you have to claim yourself to be having fun doing it?


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 23, 2014)

If only you could walk in our shoes Chilliv (not literally)


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> @Nkosazana
> 
> You are a girl? I couldn't tell by your avatar and language. I thought you were a dude.



Oh.My.God.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Are you honestly so determined to force yourself upon people that you have to claim yourself to be having fun doing it?



What?

I mean that I find what people are saying in reply to what I am saying to be entertaining. Like, most of these replies are very typical for a person to say. Talking about my family? Talking about me? While leaving several grammar errors to top it off?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Music_123 said:


> If only you could walk in our shoes Chilliv (not literally)



What makes you think I would take that literally? 

Anyway, my feet don't stink and I rarely wear my shoes so you wouldn't have a problem walking in them.

(I'm probably going to get a warning soon)

Anyway, I'm sorry, but the woman in the introduction video is ugly and her voice is annoying.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> What?
> 
> I mean that I find what people are saying in reply to what I am saying to be entertaining. Like, most of these replies are very typical for a person to say. Talking about my family? Talking about me? While leaving several grammar errors to top it off?



you used a trollface so u cant talk crap 
youre transphobic 
tbh youre like the only one who likes this club because you have gross views

im sorry bowie for what happened to your thread its just fighting now



chillv said:


> ROFL (literally) Really?! This is exactly what I am talking about.


dude why dont you just accept that you're transphobic and that this club sucks and that you suck for supporting it


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Hmm... maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I act like a dude and that's enough for me. Are you going to go against that too?
Also my name says GIRL. That's why I put it there.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> you used a trollface so u cant talk crap
> youre transphobic
> tbh youre like the only one who likes this club because you have gross views



ROFL (literally) Really?! This is exactly what I am talking about.

Is anyone going to reply to what I said about the woman looking ugly to me?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/user/NintendoGirlsClub/discussion

Let's go to their channel an complain.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> I act like a dude and that's enough for me. Are you going to go against that too?



No, that sort of means you are a tomboy (it depends though). Which is okay. However, a dude acting like a girl would not be okay.

Is anyone going to reply to what I said about the woman looking ugly to me?

Looks at backloggery sig. I'm suprised none of you have tried to say anything regarding to the first game on the now playing list.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 23, 2014)

You know you could all just ignore him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> No, that sort of means you are a tomboy (it depends though). Which is okay. However, a dude acting like a girl would not be okay.
> 
> Is anyone going to reply to what I said about the woman looking ugly to me?



A girl acting like a guy is fine, but a guy acting like a girl isn't? Just because someone is of one sex doesn't mean that they can't act more like the other sex, no matter which they actually are...


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> You know you could all just ignore him.



No, this is so entertaining. Why should we stop?


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> a dude acting like a girl would not be okay.



No, that's not right. You think a dude acting like a girl would not be okay, right? Well, that's what you think. That's not what is right, that's what you think is right. It's not right.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> You know you could all just ignore him.



Yeah, doing that will stop it all.

Anywy, like I said, the woman in the intro is unappealing to me. Couldn't they have used like, you know, prettier or sexier women (and by sexy I do not mean what you think I mean)

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> A girl acting like a guy is fine, but a guy acting like a girl isn't? Just because someone is of one sex doesn't mean that they can't act more like the other sex, no matter which they actually are...



I don't think it is good to be seeing dudes walking like a girl, making gestures like a girl or doing anything like a girl. In fact, theres a word for that. However, I won't say it because it is inappropriate to say.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

My name means Princess in swahili, my avatar is a freaking puppy and my sig shows no sign of
me being a "dude".


Anyhoo the welcome to nintendo girls club has like 1000 dislikes and 400 likes LOL


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> A girl acting like a guy is fine, but a guy acting like a girl isn't? Just because someone is of one sex doesn't mean that they can't act more like the other sex, no matter which they actually are...



because being feminine is terrible and youre weak if you act feminine. 
thats what society pretty much says



chillv said:


> Yeah, doing that will stop it all.
> 
> Anywy, like I said, the woman in the intro is unappealing to me. Couldn't they have used like, you know, prettier or sexier women (and by sexy I do not mean what you think I mean)



shes not meant to please you. believe it or not women arent here to be sexy for you. i honestly cant take you seriously anymore. man you gotta be a troll
this is a goddamn channel for lil girls why the hell do they need ..okay nvm i give up


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> My name means Princess in swahili, my avatar is a freaking puppy and my sig shows no sign of
> me being a "dude".
> 
> 
> Anyhoo the welcome to nintendo girls club has like 1000 dislikes and 400 likes LOL



I don't know swahilli so how was I supposed to know that. Also, the dog looks like a dude.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> shes not meant to please you. believe it or not women arent here to be sexy for you. i honestly cant take you seriously anymore. man you gotta be a troll
> this is a goddamn channel for lil girls why the hell do they need ..okay nvm i give up



I was only joking

Also, you are giving the exact examples of what I am refering to by "typical things that people say".


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> I was only joking


its pretty hard to believe you're joking when you were transphobic and said it was perfectly fine for girls to be tomboys but wrong for boys to be feminine


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> its pretty hard to believe you're joking when you were transphobic and said it was perfectly fine for girls to be tomboys but wrong for boys to be feminine



Transphobic? Really?

This is starting to really make my day.

I burned about 300 calories so far from getting up several times and now this!


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Uugghh just ignore him. He'll eventually rot in a corner.

anyway I think its pretty obvious that nintendo think that thier new idea
is poop considering they have blocked comments and discussions.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Transphobic? Really?



You can't say that being trans is a birth defect and not expect to be called transphobic....


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Uugghh just ignore him. He'll eventually rot in a corner.
> 
> anyway I think its pretty obvious that nintendo think that thier new idea
> is poop considering they have blocked comments and discussions.


yeah theres like no use trying to change his mind
dont they normally block comments on their channels though? not sure. but if they dont then i hope they realize the club was a bad idea.



chillv said:


> Transphobic? Really?


youre transphobic how do you not understand that


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

meme


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Uugghh just ignore him. He'll eventually rot in a corner.
> 
> anyway I think its pretty obvious that nintendo think that thier new idea
> is poop considering they have blocked comments and discussions.



They didn't block it on the girls' channel because I just commented on there with a really crude comment. I said on the recent video:

"Can we have the Mario Kart Trailer or perhaps the Smash Bros Trailer preview. Something new that you could discuss. How about Pokemon X and Y? Mario 3D World for the Wii U? None of my friends play style botique or lego friends...just saying... I think the best way to get the attention of gamers is to show everything for all personalities. Not just the ones you are displaying. If you keep going like this, this channel is going to go downhill and receive more hate. Honestly, I think this channel is less informative than the official Nintendo Channel, where I get content for games of all kinds - for everyone.﻿"


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> youre transphobic how do you not understand that



I have no problem with those people, but I do know it is a birth defect if happens when they are born.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> Uugghh just ignore him. He'll eventually rot in a corner.



Who do you think you talking to bub? That corner is a corner of my wall, but it's a tower just as strong as the wall and can't be knocked over.

Anyway, I doubt this channel with cancel. It will take more than just a small group of people on a forum to get Nintendo to cancel something like this.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> They didn't block it on the girls' channel because I just commented on there with a really crude comment. I said on the recent video:
> 
> "Can we have the Mario Kart Trailer or perhaps the Smash Bros Trailer preview. Something new that you could discuss. How about Pokemon X and Y? Mario 3D World for the Wii U? None of my friends play style botique or lego friends...just saying... I think the best way to get the attention of gamers is to show everything for all personalities. Not just the ones you are displaying. If you keep going like this, this channel is going to go downhill and receive more hate. Honestly, I think this channel is less informative than the official Nintendo Channel, where I get content for games of all kinds - for everyone.﻿"



oh okay. i dont really see it being around any longer then if they had to shut down comments 


chillv said:


> I have no problem with those people, but I do know it is a birth defect if happens when they are born.



this is the last thing im gonna say
*trans people are not diseases. they arent birth defects. *what youre thinking of is dysphoria. trans people can have dysphoria. that is the disorder. but being trans isnt the disorder because not all trans people have dysphoria


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> oh okay. i dont really see it being around any longer then if they had to shut down comments
> 
> 
> this is the last thing im gonna say
> *trans people are not diseases. they arent birth defects. *what youre thinking of is dysphoria. trans people can have dysphoria. that is the disorder. but being trans isnt the disorder because not all trans people have dysphoria



Well then, you must not know what I am refering to then.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Well then, you must not know what I am refering to then.



???????/ what are you referring to


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> It will take more than just a small group of people on a forum to get Nintendo to cancel something like this.



That's why we don't plan to cancel it. We only plan to discuss why it should be canceled. In the meantime, why don't you share with us what you believe will get it canceled?


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Dizzi Paradise said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see your average 13 year old boy wanting to be seen to play a game that's been marketed as "for girls".
> ...



If you want to know what this is about. This is referring to the fact that I am a teenage boy and I didn't buy Style Savy Trensetters (New Style Boutique) because it was a girls game, well at least it looked like one, especially from the two demos.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> If you want to know what this is about. This is referring to the fact that I am a teenage boy and I didn't buy Style Savy Trensetters (New Style Boutique) because it was a girls game, well at least it looked like one, especially from the two demos.



It wasn't a girl's game it was a disgrace. It makes little girls think fashion is important at an early stage, which is bad.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> If you want to know what this is about. This is referring to the fact that I am a teenage boy and I didn't buy Style Savy Trensetters (New Style Boutique) because it was a girls game, well at least it looked like one, especially from the two demos.



are you replying to me???
what the hell are you talking about
what the hell are you saying
what does that have to do with being trans??



chillv said:


> What might get it cancelled is if people refuse to watch it. Ironically, I will be following the channel. Mostly because I find it funny how girls and women are saying all of these negative things about it here but whenever I watch their videos, I don't see anything wrong with it.



of course you dont see anything wrong with it because youre not a woman youre a guy. you probably think like the same person who thought this channel was a good idea


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Bowie said:


> That's why we don't plan to cancel it. We only plan to discuss why it should be canceled. In the meantime, why don't you share with us what you believe will get it canceled?



What might get it cancelled is if people refuse to watch it. Ironically, I will be following the channel. Mostly because I find it funny how girls and women are saying all of these negative things about it here but whenever I watch their videos, I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Well then, you must not know what I am refering to then.



stop. just stop talking. s top


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Well it clearly appealed to you if you downloaded the demo's.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> are you replying to me???
> what the hell are you talking about
> what the hell are you saying
> what does that have to do with being trans??



I'm not replying to you, I was just talking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> Well it clearly appealed to you if you downloaded the demo's.



Yeah, but it being a girls game made me embarrassed to ask my parents for it. Plus, it looked like all that is to the game is dressing up people and decorating your apartment.


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> I am a teenage boy and I didn't buy Style Savy Trensetters (New Style Boutique) because it was a girls game, well at least it looked like one, especially from the two demos.



hey
i am a teenage boy
and i like games that are marketed as "girl games"
but. guess what. games dont have genders
people assign genders to them. video games cannot, and will never, have genders.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> I'm not replying to you, I was just talking.
> 
> Yeah, but it being a girls game made me embarrassed to ask my parents for it.



ok then tell me
what were you referring to earlier lmao

ok if it made you embarrassed then you wanna know why ? because gender roles. boys are shamed for liking feminine things because being feminine is seen as weak and bad.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> I'm not replying to you, I was just talking.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You're saying how it isn't right for guys to be playing 'girl games' like at, yet you've just admitted that it appealed to you?


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Just ignore this weirdo.

so can you write to nintendo and tell them to scap it? Or will they ignore it like they do
with everything else.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Well it clearly appealed to you if you downloaded the demo's.



Pwahhahahahahah that made my day. The very person who hates guys who act like girls...played the demos.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 23, 2014)

*grabs popcorn*

{society just makes us think "this is for girls. not for guys"
but in all honesty anybody can play them, and you shouldn't be ashamed to like something.
This channel is kinda ridiculous 'cuz its making guys think that the games introduced on the channel
are "only good" for girls.}


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 23, 2014)

if he's embarrassed by them,why did he want to download the demo?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 23, 2014)

Everyone should stop replying to Chillv. At first he wasn't really trolling, but it's painfully obvious he's just trying to get you guys fired up-and it's working~ Like the other smart people suggested, just ignore him. 

Ignoring is the best option, because it aggravates the troll that they're not getting the reactions they thirst for. <3


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> if he's embarrassed by them,why did he want to download the demo?



I am not embarrassed to like the game, I am just embarrassed to ask for it. The same reason is why I don't own Babysitting Mama.

However, since I have my own room. nobody can see me playing the demo or even downloading it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> You're saying how it isn't right for guys to be playing 'girl games' like at, yet you've just admitted that it appealed to you?



I don't have a problem with guys playing girls games. I'm just admitting that I am an example of the kind of guy who would not play a game marketed towards girl. However, the main reason is because of the girly cover art and even the name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> Just ignore this dumbass.



Reported

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> Everyone should stop replying to Chillv. At first he wasn't really trolling, but it's painfully obvious he's just trying to get you guys fired up-and it's working~ Like the other smart people suggested, just ignore him.
> 
> Ignoring is the best option, because it aggravates the troll that they're not getting the reactions they thirst for. <3



I don't really thirst for a reaction out of anyone. I'm really just being entertained by the fact that the simplest things I say on the internet causes all hell to break lose.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheZeldaGirl said:


> Pwahhahahahahah that made my day. The very person who hates guys who act like girls...played the demos.



I didn't say I hate guys who act like girls. I just said it doesn't really look right.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Everyone should stop replying to Chillv. At first he wasn't really trolling, but it's painfully obvious he's just trying to get you guys fired up-and it's working~ Like the other smart people suggested, just ignore him.
> 
> Ignoring is the best option, because it aggravates the troll that they're not getting the reactions they thirst for. <3


i would really want to ignore him. i would really want to. but even if theyre a troll this kind of behavior isnt okay. it isnt a joke.



chillv said:


> I don't have a problem with guys playing girls games. I'm just admitting that I am an example of the kind of guy who would not play a game marketed towards girl. However, the main reason is because of the girly cover art and even the name.


ok it seems like youre not going to answer me at all
you have a problem with guys acting like a girl literally you said that a while ago?? 
youre ashamed to openly like feminine stuff because you know people will laugh at you
cant you just admit that coding games for boys and girls is wrong and harmful?? i dont get you


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE Jorgie porter, shes so so so so fab
But could she sound any more fake in the new leaf video haha bless her


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ok then tell me
> what were you referring to earlier lmao
> 
> ok if it made you embarrassed then you wanna know why ? because gender roles. boys are shamed for liking feminine things because being feminine is seen as weak and bad.



No, I'm not going to say why because this will merge with the post that says why. Also, I am refering to people who are born to have the looks of a certain gender, but have the privates that don't match with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> i would really want to ignore him. i would really want to. but even if theyre a troll this kind of behavior isnt okay. it isnt a joke.
> 
> 
> ok it seems like youre not going to answer me at all
> ...


I'm not afraid that people will laugh at me. I just don't have the guts to do so since it is marketed towards females and I don't know how my parents will look at it.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Reported



Mate, you've been reported for posting nothing but imagery, and also referring to transgender as a birth defect, so dragging others down with you is probably the saddest thing you could possibly do at this point.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm so glad my parents brought me up in an environment where i was completely free to express myself
I had dolls, i watched Sailor Moon, but i also had action figures, and watched power rangers, and played teenage mutant ninja turtles etc
All stereotypical gender roles..
Can you imagine the outrage if they did a nintendos boys club, so many ppl would be like omg thats so sexist, but it seems fine to be sexist against boys omg


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I absolutely LOVE Jorgie porter, shes so so so so fab
> But could she sound any more fake in the new leaf video haha bless her



When she talks it sounds so scripted and its kinda painful to watch lol but yh I like her too.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> When she talks it sounds so scripted and its kinda painful to watch lol but yh I like her too.



Exactly haha!
ive loved her for ages, but god she really must have just wanted the money from this advertisement LOL
they should have showed her own town if she really liked it, not just ones from where the person has just started the game


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I'm so glad my parents brought me up in an environment where i was completely free to express myself
> I had dolls, i watched Sailor Moon, but i also had action figures, and watched power rangers, and played teenage mutant ninja turtles etc
> All stereotypical gender roles..
> Can you imagine the outrage if they did a nintendos boys club, so many ppl would be like omg thats so sexist, but it seems fine to be sexist against boys omg



All I was exposed to was dudes toys and stuff. The only experience I had with dolls is....

Throwing them
Sticking needles in them
Taking the heads off of them
Stripping them of their clothes

I never had any experience with anything for girls during that time. All of my toys were action figures, trucks, stuffed animals and stuff.

Also, I wouldn't have a problem with a boys club either.


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> I am refering to people who are born to have the looks of a certain gender, but have the privates that don't match with it.



??? sex=/=gender


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

leo said:


> ??? sex=/=gender



You LOOK like a GIRL, but have a *CENSORED* so you're actually a BOY! THAT'S WHAT I AM REFERING TO!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Mate, you've been reported for posting nothing but imagery, and also referring to transgender as a birth defect, so dragging others down with you is probably the saddest thing you could possibly do at this point.



What are you even talking about?


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Reported



Pffft please.


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> You LOOK like a GIRL, but have a *CENSORED* so you're actually a BOY! THAT'S WHAT I AM REFERING TO!



lol what are you even blabbing about

your SEX does not determine your GENDER.

p*nis does not equal boy.

v*gina does not equal girl.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyway, back on topic.

I saw Game & Wario and Sonic Lost World in their intro. I want to see how they are going to make them look like games that appeal to girls.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

leo said:


> lol what are you even blabbing about
> 
> your SEX does not determine your GENDER.
> 
> ...



Are you saying personality determines gender? What you're saying is a bit confusing.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> You LOOK like a GIRL, but have a *CENSORED* so you're actually a BOY! THAT'S WHAT I AM REFERING TO!
> What are you even talking about?



thats nothing. thats called transphobia. this is really disgusting. trans women arent boys. youre gross. trans women are WOMEN. they were assigned male at birth, but they are women. same for trans men. trans men are MEN. they were assigned female at birth. but they are men.



Gizmodo said:


> I'm so glad my parents brought me up in an environment where i was completely free to express myself
> I had dolls, i watched Sailor Moon, but i also had action figures, and watched power rangers, and played teenage mutant ninja turtles etc
> All stereotypical gender roles..


ahh h youre so lucky. my parents would react loudly if i wanted toys marketed for boys so i ended up not really playing with many toys at all



TheZeldaGirl said:


> Are you saying personality determines gender? What you're saying is a bit confusing.


only you can determine your own gender.


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 23, 2014)

"Sex" refers to the biological and physiological features that define a man and a woman.

"Gender" refers to the social roles and behaviors that a society considers appropriate for men and women.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

leo said:


> lol what are you even blabbing about
> 
> your SEX does not determine your GENDER.
> 
> ...



It does if it functions perfectly like one.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

Sex: whats between your legs
Gender: whats between your ears

bye


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> Are you saying personality determines gender? What you're saying is a bit confusing.


^^^^


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> It does if it functions perfectly like one.



??? what are you e ven saying

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> only you can determine your own gender.



^^ this.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Sex: whats between your legs
> Gender: whats between your ears
> 
> bye



hahahahahaha! Fair do's xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

Tsundere i think we better just leave the thread before we are hunted like animals lol
Also i dont understand what you mean chillv wtf
So if a woman who identifies as a woman, doesnt have a working vagina, shes not a woman you what


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

leo said:


> ??? what are you e ven saying



If your *censored* produces sperm and can do all of the things a *censored* can do, it means you are a male.

If your *censored* can produce egg cells and can do everything a *censored* can do, it means you are a female.


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 23, 2014)

So what if you're infertile?


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

^No!
There are some women who cant produce their eggs, taking trans people out of the equation and just focusing on "genetically" born females, so in your eyes they are still not women?


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> If your *censored* produces sperm and can do all of the things a *censored* can do, it means you are a male.
> 
> If your *censored* can produce egg cells and can do everything a *censored* can do, it means you are a female.



stop being cissexist and transphobic 
men can have v*ginas.
women can have d*cks.

v*ginas dont make you a girl.
d*cks dont make you a guy.

im not a girl.

im really shocked this thread hasnt gotten locked yet


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> If your *censored* produces sperm and can do all of the things a *censored* can do, it means you are a male.
> 
> If your *censored* can produce egg cells and can do everything a *censored* can do, it means you are a female.



but what if yoy cant produce sperm?
What if you cant produce eggs?
WHAT ARE YOU THEN???


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> If your *censored* produces sperm and can do all of the things a *censored* can do, it means you are a male.
> 
> If your *censored* can produce egg cells and can do everything a *censored* can do, it means you are a female.



you are literally so transphobic that it disgusts me


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Tsundere i think we better just leave the thread before we are hunted like animals lol
> Also i dont understand what you mean chillv wtf
> So if a woman who identifies as a woman, doesnt have a working vagina, shes not a woman you what



Well, if she has a working p*censored* instead, she is a he. However, if she only has a v*censored* and it doesn't function but everything else is identified as female, they are an infertile (or baren) woman.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

Its not even just transphobic, its literally against everything thats not what a socially stereotypical male or female is supposed to act like wtf
even down to not being proper if you are infertile


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> but what if yoy cant produce sperm?
> What if you cant produce eggs?
> WHAT ARE YOU THEN???



Well, whatever else identified sexuality suc as DNA determines your gender.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> Its not even just transphobic, its literally against everything thats not what a socially stereotypical male or female is supposed to act like wtf
> even down to not being proper if you are infertile



Nothing is wrong with being infertile. It just means you can't have children.


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Well, if she has a working p*censored* instead, she is a he. However, if she only has a v*censored* and it doesn't function but everything else is identified as female, they are an infertile (or baren) woman.



GET IT THROUGH YOUR THICK SKULL.

V*gina does not equal female *gender*.

P*nis does not equal male *gender*.

Sex and gender are not the same thing. They're two completely different things.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, apparently I am transphobic and I sicken people because of my own understanding of things and the fact that I refuse to think otherwise.

- - - Post Merge - - -



leo said:


> GET IT THROUGH YOUR THICK SKULL.
> 
> V*gina does not equal female *gender*. It equals female _sex_.
> 
> ...


They are the same thing


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys, we are obviously getting trolled. If we don't want this topic to be locked, we should get back on subject. >.<


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)

I usually dont step in on things, but when it directly affects me i do
its like  10 to 1 here and i have college in the morning and im debating on here ffs
i do love this forum though, so accepting on the whole


----------



## xFlanx (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't believe this. It's just so stupid.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Eeeeh so....nintendo girls club...likey or no likey?


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

TheZeldaGirl said:


> Guys, we are obviously getting trolled. If we don't want this topic to be locked, we should get back on subject. >.<



I'm not trolling really, I am being serious.

If you want to go back on topic, I already mentioned that I wonder how they will market Sonic Lost World and Game & Wario towards females. Those are not even games that you could market towards either gender.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> Eeeeh so....nintendo girls club...likey or no likey?



likey


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> I usually dont step in on things, but when it directly affects me i do
> its like  10 to 1 here and i have college in the morning and im debating on here ffs
> i do love this forum though, so accepting on the whole



Same here! I should really sleep o.e


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> I'm not trolling really, I am being serious.
> 
> If you want to go back on topic, I already mentioned that I wonder how they will market Sonic Lost World and Game & Wario towards females. Those are not even games that you could market towards either gender.
> 
> ...



I think the problem is that you are looking much more into this than you should be. It is just a simple marketing technique to me.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Same here! I should really sleep o.e



It's only 7 here so I am still energized which is surprising considering I slept from 12: 50 AM to 6: 40 AM.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> I think the problem is that you are looking much more into this than you should be. It is just a simple marketing technique to me.



Actually, that was my point from the beginning with these females going like "this is sexist" and "this is like segregation". They are turning something completey innocent and making it look like it is work of the devil.

As for this discussion about genders and such. I have forgetten myself where it started. Eventually I started joking but got serious again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait it's evening. Time for the suprise!


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

welp if we're going to get back on the topic at hand then

lets see.

a "girls" club promoting games based on harmful stereotypes about women.

not okay in my book.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

I personally think its so dumb. Thiers no need for it.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

And now I present my surprise


Spoiler



PRIVATES DO PLAY A PART IN DETERMINING YOUR GENDER!
IF NOT THAT, THEN YOUR DNA DOES!
GENDER AND SEX ARE THE SAME THING!
IT IS NOT OKAY FOR MALES TO ACT LIKE FEMALES!
IT IS OKAY FOR BOYS TO PLAY GIRLS GAMES AND VICE VERSA!
I AM JUST THE KIND OF GUY WHO WOULDN'T REALLY DO THAT!
I LIKE THIS CLUB!
I WOULDN'T MIND A BOYS CLUB!
YOU FEMALES ARE OVERREACTING!



Anyway, what do guys think a boys club would be like?


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

I wonder if the women at nintendo came up with this? O.e


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> I personally think its so dumb. Thiers no need for it.



Their club is no need for it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nkosazana said:


> I wonder if the women at nintendo came up with this? O.e



She did, she emailed me the idea and told me to act like it is just my idea.

Oh, and I noticed you come from england. Why do always end up getting into it with british people? (You are british are you?)


----------



## keepitshay (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> I wonder if the women at nintendo came up with this? O.e



Nah usually anything to do with marketing towards women is dominated by males. Makes total sense right?


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> PRIVATES DO PLAY A PART IN DETERMINING YOUR GENDER!
> IF NOT THAT, THEN YOUR DNA DOES!
> GENDER AND SEX ARE THE SAME THING!
> IT IS NOT OKAY FOR MALES TO ACT LIKE FEMALES!
> ...



hahaha youre so ignorant it hurts

sex isnt the same thing as gender. thats youre whole problem. you think theyre the exact same thing. youre wrong.

your entire argument depends on the fact that you keep saying that only "females" are upset about the club. i am male. i am upset. therefore, your entire argument is invalid.

why do you think its wrong for a male to act like a female? how does it affect you? why does it even matter to you?

also, the idea of a boys club is just as bad as a girls club. it will promote more gender stereotypes that will teach children nothing.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

keepitshay said:


> Nah usually anything to do with marketing towards women is dominated by males. Makes total sense right?


no...it does not o.e


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

leo said:


> h
> 
> why do you think its wrong for a male to act like a female? how does it affect you? why does it even matter to you?



It matters to me because I feel it is... welll... I'm not going to say the word, but you already what it is. It doesn't affect me, but it can corrupt the minds of young boys.


----------



## leo (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> It matters to me because I feel it is... welll... I'm not going to say the word, but you already what it is. It doesn't affect me, but it can corrupt the minds of young boys.



lol ok. i cant even tell if youre just trolling now or being serious but youre gross either way.

bye


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> no...it does not o.e



I agree, it really doesn't make since for something targeted towards girls to be run by a man. Women know what women like more than a man ever would, so putting a man over it would really make things really go downhill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



leo said:


> lol ok. i cant even tell if youre just trolling now or being serious but youre gross either way.
> 
> bye



I am serious. Also, let me be gross then. In fact, let me be the most disgusting thing on earth.


----------



## Radagast (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh gosh I was away from this thread for a while and I missed a lot


chillv said:


> It is though


No just because something isn't conventional doesn't mean it's wrong or a birth defect. For instance being left-handed isn't ordinary but it's not considered a defect.



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Uh, how the hell did this thread go from if girls club is a good thing to arguing about wether or not being trans is a 'birth defect'?


Because of chillv



chillv said:


> Talking about my family? Talking about me?


You brought up your family in the first place, as your reason for holding stereotypical views of girls. I was pointing out that it's not a good reason.



KarlaKGB said:


> You know you could all just ignore him.


People need to be called out on their sexism/transphobia, it's really not ok.



Nkosazana said:


> I wonder if the women at nintendo came up with this? O.e


There's no way. I'm sure the rich corporate marketing big-wigs are all a bunch of dudes, and I don't think any self-respecting woman would approve of this.



Nkosazana said:


> Eeeeh so....nintendo girls club...likey or no likey?


Nope


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> And now I present my surprise
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Well, that wasn't really much of a surprise, was it? I mean, we already knew you would present us with something equally as ignorant as all your other contributions to this discussion.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 23, 2014)

@chillv
Why are you trying to prove your point so badly? Everyone is subject to their own opinion. Stop acting like you own this thread, it's quite annoying; I know you want to get your point across, but try to calm it down.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Radagast said:


> No just because something isn't conventional doesn't mean it's wrong or a birth defect. For instance being left-handed isn't ordinary but it's not considered a defect.



If something "that" physical is happening like having male privates but looking like a female overall, then it is a birth defect.




Radagast said:


> Because of chillv


Oh yes! Blame me on everything!




Radagast said:


> You brought up your family in the first place, as your reason for holding stereotypical views of girls. I was pointing out that it's not a good reason.


So, that doesn't give someone a right to talk about my family.



Radagast said:


> People need to be called out on their sexism/transphobia, it's really not ok.



Oh, so I am sexist and transphobic. 

You guys know nothing about me outside of "what I said here on this thread" and none of you are God. Thus, none of this stuff you say about me is justified by fact or even true.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Well, that wasn't really much of a surprise, was it? I mean, we already knew you would present us with something equally as ignorant as all your other contributions to this discussion.



Reported

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> @chillv
> Why are you trying to prove your point so badly? Everyone is subject to their own opinion. Stop acting like you own this thread, it's quite annoying; I know you want to get your point across, but try to calm it down.



*has chainsaw in hands*  okay... *turns switch off of chainsaw and other weapons* *puts weapons away*


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Reported



Go ahead and report me, then. I'm sure you were dying for a chance to do that, weren't you? Well, either way, I'm sickened by your behaviour. Nothing's gonna change that, mate.


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

As long as everyone signs this contract

By signing this contract, you admit that you understand that I have my own understanding on this and you cannot change the way I view anything no matter how hard you try. Also, you agree to not say anything mean about my views or me based off of them. Everyone post with your username and sign.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Go ahead and report me, then. I'm sure you were dying for a chance to do that, weren't you? Well, either way, I'm sickened by your behaviour. Nothing's gonna change that, mate.



Not really, It's just the fact that I am tattle tell. I've always been once growing up. You should see what I report people for on Miiverse.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> As long as everyone signs this contract
> 
> By signing this contract, you admit that you understand that I have my own understanding on this and you cannot change the way I view anything no matter how hard you try. Also, you agree to not say anything mean about my views or me based off of them. Everyone post with your username and sign.
> 
> ...



Sign what? What are you on about?


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Did you people even look at the games on their channel? Luigi's Mansion 2? Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask? *It's not just the typical games you expect girls to play.
> *
> Besides, what's so bad about them promoting games that they think girls would like? Animal Crossing IS a game that is played by more females. http://www.animalcrossingnewleaf.co.uk/2013/05/animal-crossing-new-leaf-demographics.html
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Now can we go back on topic because this is getting boring now....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Sign what? What are you on about?



My contract to keep peace here on this thread. Are you in or are you out on it.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 23, 2014)

oh ****, forget O2O, chillv forgot his chill factor today.
-insert long winded response on why I believe hes wrong, that wont mean anything to him anyway-


----------



## Radagast (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> If something "that" physical is happening like having male privates but looking like a female overall, then it is a birth defect.


"If something 'that' physical is happening like being left-handed, then it is a birth defect." Does that sound weird to you?



chillv said:


> Oh yes! Blame me on everything!


No just the birth defect discussion



chillv said:


> You guys know nothing about me outside of the "what I said here on thid thread"


To be fair, you have said plenty of things on here. People who have sexist/transphobic opinions and say sexist/transphobic things are sexist and transphobic, are they not?


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

@ Zoraluv 

I hope your avatar is not a dude....


----------



## Bowie (Feb 23, 2014)

chillv said:


> Now can we go back on topic because this is getting boring now....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, so you're trying to keep peace now? Really? What happened to being entertained by all of this?


----------



## chillv (Feb 23, 2014)

Radagast said:


> "If something 'that' physical is happening like being left-handed, then it is a birth defect." Does that sound weird to you?



I was not refering to the left handed thing. That's not a birth defect, and even if it was. I'm left handed and I wouldn't be offended by it being refered to as one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Oh, so you're trying to keep peace now? Really? What happened to being entertained by all of this?



That was about an hour or so ago. Now it is getting repetitive because we all are basically saying the exact same thing over and over again and nothing is really becoming of it but us doing the same thing over and over again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zoraluv said:


> oh ****, forget O2O, chillv forgot his chill factor today.
> -insert long winded response on why I believe hes wrong, that wont mean anything to him anyway-



*turns chainsaw back on*


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

Radagast said:


> Oh gosh I was away from this thread for a while and I missed a lot
> 
> No just because something isn't conventional doesn't mean it's wrong or a birth defect. For instance being left-handed isn't ordinary but it's not considered a defect.
> Because of chillv
> ...


i love you



chillv said:


> If something "that" physical is happening like having male privates but looking like a female overall, then it is a birth defect.
> Oh yes! Blame me on everything!
> So, that doesn't give someone a right to talk about my family
> Oh, so I am sexist and transphobic.
> ...



even true
dude
you just proved that youre a sexist and transphobe in this thread. 
i could go back and quote you but im too tired to do that
hell you just proved you're a transphobe with "If something "that" physical is happening like having male privates but looking like a female overall, then it is a birth defect." being trans isnt a goddamn birth defect i dont have a birth defect and this is very rude to disabled people??? 

also if you're going to report these people for petty things everyone should report you for your transphobia and sexism 



chillv said:


> As long as everyone signs this contract
> 
> By signing this contract, you admit that you understand that I have my own understanding on this and you cannot change the way I view anything no matter how hard you try. Also, you agree to not say anything mean about my views or me based off of them. Everyone post with your username and sign.



theres no way im going to "sign a contract" with a transphobe who believes i have a birth defect


----------



## Thunder (Feb 23, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to brush over all the details of this argument, but what I do understand is that something silly's going on, and it needs to stop.

That said, I'm gonna lock this toppy for a little bit.


----------

